# Cracked Shower Tray



## vidal999 (May 25, 2007)

I have a badly cracked shower tray on my auto-trail Mohican,Can anyone recommend where I can get this fixed/replaced, I am based in Sutton-in-Ashfield Nottinghamshire, many thanks :roll:


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

Brownhills at Newark replaced mine under warranty

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## vidal999 (May 25, 2007)

Thanks Broom, Will give them a ring, unfortunately Mine is out of warranty


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Try a plastic bumper repairer.
They can weld cracks in plastic using a technique very similar to metal welding.

I had cracks in a rear bumper welded and was quite impressed with the result.

The method is to 'V' out the cracks from the rear and using plastic welding rods weld the two side together making it as, or even stronger, than the original.


----------



## vidal999 (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for your response :lol:


----------



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

I repaired mine extremely successfully with a product called adheseal, White ( or black available) sticks anything to anything, even under water. Comes in a tube. Have used it twice, once on my scout 5 years ago ( when i sold it this year still watertight ) and also on my chieftain.
<<Advertising content removed by moderators>>


----------

